# Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!



## onyx134 (25. August 2011)

Kann man in Dänemark auch mit €uro bezahlen oder sollte ich mir vorher unbedingt noch Kronen zulegen?#h


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Kommt drauf an, wo du bist |rolleyes


----------



## onyx134 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo du bist |rolleyes


Gleich hinter der Grenze auf Alsen...


----------



## jens_z (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Mahlzeit!

Ich war schon öfter mal in Dänemark, aber nie direkt hinter der Grenze. Im Inland jedenfalls wird´s nicht viele Gelegenheiten geben bei denen du mit Euro bezahlen kannst. Also geh besser zur Bank und tausch was um.

Aber vielleicht sieht´s ja direkt hinter der Grenze anders aus...


----------



## angel-daddy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Hi,
nach meiner Erfahrung kannst Du überall mit € bezahlen. Das Wechselgeld bekommst Du allerdings immer in Kronen zurück.

LG Martin


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Beim kleinen Landkaufmann eher nicht. An tankstellen usw fast immer. Der Kurs ist dann aber oftmal nicht so doll |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Beim kleinen Landkaufmann eher nicht. An tankstellen usw fast immer. Der Kurs ist dann aber oftmal nicht so doll |supergri


 


Wobei oftmals an der Tanke weder Kronen noch Euro helfen.
Immer mehr Anlagen werden auf Kartenzahlung umgerüstet.


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

An den Automtentankstellen kannst du fast immer auch mit Scheinen bezahlen. Auch mit Euroscheinen.

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> An den Automtentankstellen kannst du fast immer auch mit Scheinen bezahlen. Auch mit Euroscheinen.
> 
> lg


 



Habe vor 2 Wochen noch das Gegenteil erlebt.:m


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Darum ja auch nur "fast immer"


----------



## AAlfänger (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe vor 2 Wochen noch das Gegenteil erlebt.:m


Wenn,denn steht es auch an der Säule! Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil! Selbst wenn man schon Kronen eingesteckthat, Quittung nehmen und wenn bei Super Brugsen anstandloß Geld zurück!
Also ich bzw.meine Mitangler ohne Probleme. Allerdings einmal bei einer Kronenumstellung im Fischladen einkaufen, das ist kein dänisches Geld, die Verkäuferin! Ich habe gerade bei der Bank das geld geholt: Auf der Rückseite steht Dänemark und schon war es OK. Frage ist nun, wenn die Zapfsäule noch nicht umgestellt ist und die  neuen Scheine nichterkennt?

MFG Jürgen:vik:


----------



## LAC (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

An der westküste kann man mit euro scheinen überall bezahlen - bei einigen ist der kurs sogar sehr gut, da sie keine wechselgebühr nehmen und somit man etwas mehr hat, als wenn man zur bank geht. Ein großteil der tankstellen, wo man am automaten mit papiergeld bezahlen kann, nehmen auch euro scheine an, wobei da der kurs nicht so gut ist.
Oft funktionieren diese geräte nicht, dann ist das geld futsch bzw. man kann es anfordern - die meisten ärgern sich und fahren weiter. Ich würde es nicht machen, da ich schon zig mal diese probleme hatte.
Wobei wir von erdnüssen sprechen, bei 5oo euro sind es zwei dosen bier. Ich glaube das abheben von geld mit karte im ausland kostet auch was.
Der kurs pendelt, etwa 1 euro = 7,4 kronen
Nachsatz:
aalfänger, das stimmt, wenn wir von super brugsen reden z.b. in Nr. Nebel - dort kann man das geld sofort zurück bekommen -  ich habe mal den buchubngsstreifen gesehen, da ich auch mein geld zurück haben wollte, da ist jede fehltankung in rot ausgedruckt, als ich den streifen sah, habe ich reichlich rot gesehen. Sie machen ja auch reklame, dass sie vereine sponsern, darüber habe ich mich auch gewundert, denn an benzin ist kaum geld zu machen, aber an fehltankungen. Aber auch aber an anderen tankstellen ist mir dieses schon passiert - da stehst du da und hast schreibereien, damit es auf dein konto kommt - das macht kein tourist, der nach hause fährt - der fährt weiter, da er auch nicht den beschwerdekasten sieht. Deshalb empfehle ich es nicht, da man kann es im vorfeld nicht sehen kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



			
				LAC;3426564[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]An der westküste kann man mit euro scheinen überall bezahlen*[/COLOR] - bei einigen ist der kurs sogar sehr gut, da sie keine wechselgebühr nehmen und somit man etwas mehr hat, als wenn man zur bank geht. Ein großteil der tankstellen, wo man am automaten mit papiergeld bezahlen kann, nehmen auch euro scheine an, wobei da der kurs nicht so gut ist.
> Oft funktionieren diese geräte nicht, dann ist das geld futsch bzw. man kann es anfordern - die meisten ärgern sich und fahren weiter. Ich würde es nicht machen, da ich schon zig mal diese probleme hatte.
> Wobei wir von erdnüssen sprechen, bei 5oo euro sind es zwei dosen bier. Ich glaube das abheben von geld mit karte im ausland kostet auch was.
> Der kurs pendelt, etwa 1 euro = 7,4 kronen


 

Otto,#h

deine Aussage ist genau so falsch wie der Schrieb deines Vorposters.
Z.B. kannst du an beiden Tankstellen in HS nur mit Karte
zahlen.Bei Bedarf nenne ich dir gerne noch andere Tankstellen, bei denen es genau so ist.:m


----------



## MefoProf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Einen Scheine fressenden Automaten habe ich zumGlück noch nicht kennen gelernt |supergri. Die TankstellenKurse hier auf Fünen schwanken stark. Das geht von 1:7 bis 1:7,5, was ja nun nicht gerade schlecht ist.

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



			
				AAlfänger;3426561[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Wenn,denn steht es auch an der Säule! Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil! Selbst wenn man schon Kronen eingesteckthat, Quittung nehmen und wenn bei Super Brugsen anstandloß Geld zurück!*[/COLOR]
> Also ich bzw.meine Mitangler ohne Probleme. Allerdings einmal bei einer Kronenumstellung im Fischladen einkaufen, das ist kein dänisches Geld, die Verkäuferin! Ich habe gerade bei der Bank das geld geholt: Auf der Rückseite steht Dänemark und schon war es OK. Frage ist nun, wenn die Zapfsäule noch nicht umgestellt ist und die neuen Scheine nichterkennt?
> 
> MFG Jürgen:vik:


 


Was wolltest du jetzt mit diesem Unsinn sagen?#c
Möchte mal sehen,wie du einen Geldschein in eine Tank-
säule ohne Schlitz einführst.
Und auf den schlauen Spruch (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) zurück zu kommen,was machst du bei einer Karten-
säule ohne "Super Brugsen"?
Vermutlich das Auto bis zum nächsten Supermarkt schieben?


----------



## Costas (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Hallo

Generell kan man in den touristischen Gebieten in  DK fast überall mit Euro an der Kasse bezahlen. Dabei werden nur Noten angenommen, also keine Münzen, weil die Dänischen Banken keine ausländische Münzen annehmen. Wenn man an der Kasse in Euro bezahlt, dann kriegt amn meistens das Rückgeld in Kronen zurück. Der Kurs schankt je nach Verkaufsstelle stark ab. Am besten danach im Laden fragen. Manchmal kriegt man bei einigen Geschäfte sogar einen besseren Wechselkurs als bei den Banken.

Bei uns in der Nähe ist eine SB-Tankstelle die sehr gern Geld schluckt. Da kriegt man eine Quittung ausgespuckt mit Tel.-Nr wo man sich melden kann, um das Geld zurück zu kriegen. Wir haben fast täglich Touristen, die sich darüber beschweren. Ich empfehle entweder mit Kreditkarte oder an Tankstellen mit Bedienung zu zahlen. Manchmal haben sie die gleichen Preise, oft sind sie nur marginal teurer. Dafür hat man dort keine schlechte Überraschungen und man kann nach Bedarf die Toiletten benutzen. Tipp: Wenn man morgens vor 10:00 Uhr oder in der Nacht tankt, dann lässt sich  bis 10% sparen. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Generell kan man in den touristischen Gebieten in DK fast überall mit Euro an der Kasse bezahlen. Dabei werden nur Noten angenommen, also keine Münzen, weil die Dänischen Banken keine ausländische Münzen annehmen. Wenn man an der Kasse in Euro bezahlt, dann kriegt amn meistens das Rückgeld in Kronen zurück. Der Kurs schankt je nach Verkaufsstelle stark ab. Am besten danach im Laden fragen. Manchmal kriegt man bei einigen Geschäfte sogar einen besseren Wechselkurs als bei den Banken.
> 
> ...


 

@ Costas,#h

z.B. in HS,das ja wohl mit zu den touristisch am stärksten frequentierten Gebieten Dänemarks gehört,gibt es an beiden Tanken kein Personal mehr.
Bei Störungen wird per Aushang empfohlen sich an "folgende
Telefonnr........ zu wenden,da man nur den Shop,aber nicht die Tanke betreibt.
Hilft einem Nachts um 3 unheimlich weiter.


----------



## LAC (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> deine Aussage ist genau so falsch wie der Schrieb deines Vorposters.
> Z.B. kannst du an beiden Tankstellen in HS nur mit Karte
> zahlen.Bei Bedarf nenne ich dir gerne noch andere Tankstellen, bei denen es genau so ist.:m



Jürgen, ich meine die geschäfte die papiergeld annehmen, ein großteil an der westküste nimmt doch euro an, wobei ich bei den sb tankstellen - die mit geldscheinen gefüttert werden - generell sie nicht empfehlen kann, da sie gerne geld schlucken. Ich gebe dir recht, denn nicht an allen sb tankstellen kann man mit geld bezahlen, da noch reichlich wie z.b. in hvide sande, dieses noch nicht eingerichtet haben oder nicht wollen, dort muss man dann mit visa-karte oder andere bezahlen - wobei sie auch nicht alle karten akzeptieren. Nun ist ja dänemark ein kartenland, inge hat in der geldbörse so viele karten, dass kein geld mehr rein passt.:q  Wir haben eine karte für alle ok tankstellen, aus buchgstechnischen gründen ist es gut, da wir eine monatsabrechnung bekommen - damit hatte ich noch nie probleme, jedoch mit geld hatte ich an diesen tankstellen auch schon probleme - in nr. nebel habe ich sichelich schon 20 personen geholfen, die auch diese probleme hatten und nicht wussten, dass diese tankstelle von super brugsen geführt wird - sie haben sich das geld abgeholt. Normal wären sie weiter gefahren. 
Jedenfalls ist das tanken in dänemark ein großes problem, besonders in den nachtstunden, denn oft wurde mir der letzte schein geschluckt und ich war froh, dass ich mit dem letzten tropfen noch nach hause kam, bzw. habe schon umwege gemacht um eine tag und nacht tankstelle zu erreichen z.b. die in varde oder auf den autobahnen.
Jürgen, fast jedesmal wenn ich von solingen bis nach hause fahre, komme ich in solch einer situation, da ich bei normaler fahrt nur eine füllung benötige, bei vollgas muss ich hinter hamburg /neumünster tanken - es ist ein grenzwert und oft glaube ich, es klappt noch und bin froh, wenn ich in ribe angekommen bin - denn auf dieser strecke sind nur kreisverkehre aber keine tankstelle die geöffnet hat. Jedenfalls werde ich keinen automaten an der tankstelle mehr mit geld füttern.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich meine die geschäfte die papiergeld annehmen, ein großteil an der westküste nimmt doch euro an, wobei ich bei den sb tankstellen - die mit geldscheinen gefüttert werden - generell sie nicht empfehlen kann, da sie gerne geld schlucken. Ich gebe dir recht, denn nicht an allen sb tankstellen kann man mit geld bezahlen, da noch reichlich wie z.b. in hvide sande, dieses noch nicht eingerichtet haben oder nicht wollen, dort muss man dann mit visa-karte oder andere bezahlen - wobei sie auch nicht alle karten akzeptieren. Nun ist ja dänemark ein kartenland, inge hat in der geldbörse so viele karten, dass kein geld mehr rein passt.:q Wir haben eine karte für alle ok tankstellen, aus buchgstechnischen gründen ist es gut, da wir eine monatsabrechnung bekommen - damit hatte ich noch nie probleme, jedoch mit geld hatte ich an diesen tankstellen auch schon probleme - in nr. nebel habe ich sichelich schon 20 personen geholfen, die auch diese probleme hatten und nicht wussten, dass diese tankstelle von super brugsen geführt wird - sie haben sich das geld abgeholt. Normal wären sie weiter gefahren.
> Jedenfalls ist das tanken in dänemark ein großes problem, besonders in den nachtstunden, denn oft wurde mir der letzte schein geschluckt und ich war froh, dass ich mit dem letzten tropfen noch nach hause kam, bzw. habe schon umwege gemacht um eine tag und nacht tankstelle zu erreichen z.b. die in varde oder auf den autobahnen.
> Jürgen, fast jedesmal wenn ich von solingen bis nach hause fahre, komme ich in solch einer situation, da ich bei normaler fahrt nur eine füllung benötige, bei vollgas muss ich hinter hamburg /neumünster tanken - es ist ein grenzwert und oft glaube ich, es klappt noch und bin froh,* wenn ich in ribe angekommen bin -* denn auf dieser strecke sind nur kreisverkehre aber keine tankstelle die geöffnet hat. Jedenfalls werde ich keinen automaten an der tankstelle mehr mit geld füttern.


 


Otto,

weshalb fährst du über Ribe?


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Otto,*
> 
> *weshalb fährst du über Ribe*?


 
Gute frage!


----------



## Klaul (25. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

moin, moin, auch wir fahren einige male im jahr nach hs. probleme mit dem tanken habe ich noch niemals gehabt. allerdings mache ich den tank auch vor der abfahrt voll. und unterwegs, wenn es sich anbietet, wird nachgetankt an tankstellen mit personal. so gibt es keine probleme mit dem sprit. allerdings muss ich auch noch sagen, dass mein tank fast 100 l fasst und  es deshalb auch keine probleme gibt. diejenigen die öfter tanken müssen sollten vielleicht einen reservekanister ins auto legen.
in hs und rund um den fjord konnte ich bisher immer mit euro bezahlen.
und wenn jemand unbedingt euro in kronen tauschen möchte, sollte er es in hs in einem der bekannte läden tun. ist günstiger als hier in deutschland zu tauschen. 
und nun noch allen die ihren urlaub in dänemark noch vor sich haben wünsche ich einen schönen urlaub und besseres wetter als es z.zt. hier zuhause ist. und petri heil
gruss klaus


----------



## LAC (26. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,
> 
> weshalb fährst du über Ribe?



Jürgen, weil dieses 30 km weniger sind, als über kolding (autobahn) wobei das zeitlich nichts ausmacht und nachts nur bei gutem wetter, d.h. nicht bei nebel - sobald ich denke es könnte nebel sein - nehme ich die autobahn. Um ribe sind reichlich nasse wiesen, du kannst die hand vor augen nicht mehr sehen, dort ist immer eine waschküche. Samstags, wenn in ganz dänemark bettenwechsel ist, fahre ich gar nicht lange strecken - oft brauchen sie von nr. nebel, zwei stunden - über varde - bis zur autobahn, dann steigen auch die benzinpreise, montags ist der preis wieder normal. Außerdem sind die benzinpreise hier an der turistenstarsse richtung hvide sande alle überzogen, schon in esbjerg tanke ich diesel, bis zu eine krone weniger,  auch auf dem weg zum flughafen nach billund. Das problem ist ja, man ist auf diesen wenigen tankstellen angewiesen wer in hvide sande oder nr. nebel ist - es lohnt sich ja nicht immer dreißig km zu fahren um preiswert zu tanken. Man spart mehr, wenn man nicht bleifuß fährt - wenn ich gen norden fahre mache ich es oft, wenn ich jedoch die gewaltouren durch deutschland mache - zahle ich halt d-zug-zuschlag.
Ein däne kann sich noch freuen, da der benzinpreis noch preiswert für ihn ist, als ein deutscher zahlen muss in deutschland. Die spritpreise sid gleich, jedoch verdient eine däne weitaus mehr als ein deutscher - dafür sind die autos 140 % teurer.  In lybien d.h. in tripolis sieht es ganz schlimm aus, da kostet momentan ein liter benzin 10 dollar und kaum einer hat geld.


----------



## AAlfänger (26. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was wolltest du jetzt mit diesem Unsinn sagen?#c
> Möchte mal sehen,wie du einen Geldschein in eine Tank-
> säule ohne Schlitz einführst.
> Und auf den schlauen Spruch (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) zurück zu kommen,was machst du bei einer Karten-
> ...


Moin,moin
mit dem Unsinn wollte ich bloß sagen,das ich als verantwortungsvoller Mensch nicht den Tank bis auf den letzten Rest leerfahre und dann irgendwo eventuell eine Gefahr durch liegenbleiben hervorrufe! Insofern erübrigt sich das schieben. Das mit dem Kronenschein heißt nichts anderes, als das selbst Dänen den neuen Schein noch nicht kannten und somit die Möglichkeit gegeben war, das die Zapfsäulen diese eventeuell nicht annehmen. Das kann ich jetzt aufs lesen beziehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MFG Jürgen#6


----------



## onyx134 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Also ich fasse zusammen, teils wird der Euro auch angenommen aber nur in scheinen. Mal ist der Kurs mies mal garnicht so schlecht.
Sagt doch einfach, dass ich beide Währungen mitnehmen soll


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Also ich fasse zusammen, teils wird der Euro auch angenommen aber nur in scheinen. Mal ist der Kurs mies mal garnicht so schlecht.
> Sagt doch einfach, dass ich beide Währungen mitnehmen soll


 


Kannst du so eine Entscheidung nicht alleine treffen?


----------



## babsi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Moin,

Du kannst auf jeden Fall auf Kegnaes überall mit Euro bezahlen, auch in den Supermärkten. Wenn Du mit Euro bezahlst bekommst Du den Restbetrag in Kronen wieder und hast somit Scheine für den Tankautomaten. Soweit ich weiß,
kann am auch in Sonderborg mit Euro bezahlen.


----------



## LAC (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du kannst auf jeden Fall auf Kegnaes überall mit Euro bezahlen, auch in den Supermärkten. Wenn Du mit Euro bezahlst bekommst Du den Restbetrag in Kronen wieder und hast somit Scheine für den Tankautomaten. Soweit ich weiß,
> kann am auch in Sonderborg mit Euro bezahlen.



der sie dann schluckt :q 

Egal wie der kurs ist, wichtig ist, dass man genug scheine in der geldbörse oder auf dem konto hat, sonst läuft gar nichts mehr.

Der kraftstoff kostet hier ja nicht mehr als in deutschland, er schwankt wie in deutschland und liegt, je nach tag einmal drunter und einmal drüber - wir posten von erdnüsse.
Im vorfeld wird mit dem spitzen bleistift gerechnet, vom kraftstoff bis zum  bier. Volle bierkästen werden von deutschland angeschleppt und die hälfte der pfandflaschen bleibt in dänemark. Da verliert man nicht nur pfand sonder auch kraftstoff, da jedes kg bewegt werden muss.
Nun werden einige sagen, dass passiert bei mir nicht, jedoch sage ich bei etwa 80 % der feriengäste, sie sind sogar zu faul, die letzten dänischen pfandflaschen am abreisetag noch abzugeben und nicht selten ist es, dass sich in den ferien oft 30 faschen angesammelt haben
Ich spreche aus erfahrung - da ich sie entsorge, jedoch im deutschen spielautomaten, wo ich müll reinstecke und geld kommt raus |supergri


----------



## anschmu (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> der sie dann schluckt :q
> 
> Egal wie der kurs ist, wichtig ist, dass man genug scheine in der geldbörse oder auf dem konto hat, sonst läuft gar nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


 

Moin ,zur Not kannste das Pfandgeld beim Superbrugsen spenden !:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



anschmu schrieb:


> *Moin ,zur Not kannste das Pfandgeld beim Superbrugsen spenden !*:vik:


 


Geht ja nicht,das Geld ist ja bereits wieder in Hohensynburg
verspielt.|supergri


----------



## babsi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Moin LAC,

genauso ist es. Ich kenne auch jemanden, der die Ferienhäuser nach der Abreise überprüft. Man wundert sich, was so alles dagelassen wird, nicht nur die Pfandflaschen.
Das Biermitschleppen nach DK lohnt sich wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin LAC,
> 
> genauso ist es. Ich kenne auch jemanden, der die Ferienhäuser nach der Abreise überprüft. Man wundert sich, was so alles dagelassen wird, nicht nur die Pfandflaschen.
> *Das Biermitschleppen nach DK lohnt sich wirklich nicht mehr.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## LAC (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ,zur Not kannste das Pfandgeld beim Superbrugsen spenden !:vik:



Das ist richtig, man hat die wahl, es muss nur von den zwei knöpfen, der richtige knopf gedrückt werden. Habe schon erlebt, dass einige den knopf für die spende gedrückt haben und an der kasse sich wunderten, dass sie kein geld bekamen. |supergri Mit schwund ist zu rechnen, wenn man analphabet ist, jedenfalls haben sie was gutes getan.
Wenn ich nach flensburg fahre habe ich drei müllsäcke voll mit flaschen und blockiere eine stunde den automaten - wie ein penner, der sie sammelt. So ist es halt in einer wegwerfgesellschaft. Heute habe ich noch 6 volle flaschen bekommen, da kein platz mehr im wagen war. :q

@ Jürgen
was meinst du mit markenbier - ist carlsberg kein markenbier - es ist die viertgrößte brauerei der welt. Das ist keine brauerei wie sie in süddeutschland sind, wo in jedem dorf in einer mauerspalte bier gebraut wird. Tuborg, stellen sie auch her, ist auch gut und wird u.a. auch in hamburg nach dem deutschen reinheitsgesetrzt gebraut.
Die brauereigruppe Royal Unibrew, ist die zweitgrößte des landes und stellt an unterschiedlichen standorten die markes ceres, thor, faxe und albani her. Thor, so sagen einige, soll das beste bier sein, einige andere schwören auf faxe.
Sind das billigbrauereien?
Sucht man jedoch veltins und biersorten die in dortmund gebraut werden bzw. sein lieblingsbier - dann zahlt man halt mehr in dänemark.
Nun sind die geschmäcker ja verschieden, in varde ist die warvik brauerei
http://www.warwik.dk/ 
die machen nach meinem geschmack das beste bier, habe sie mal besucht, da sie für uns eine biersorte mit etikett herstellen sollen - ist aber doppelt so teuer als andere dänischen biersorten - aber ein genuss und kein bier, wo man sich die rübe mit zukippt. Wenn ich in den nächsten tagen nach solingen komme, bringe ich dir eine flasche mit - du wirst begeistert sein.
Auch wenn der lebensunterhalt in dänemark teuerer ist, wir haben 25% mehrwertsuer hier auf lebensmittel und noch die zuckersteuer sowie eine steuer auf die harten getränke, kann man noch preiswerter hier urlaub verbringen, als in deutschland an der see. Die sommerhäuser sind preiswert, kurtaxe und parkplatzgebühren fallen weg und für den lebensunterhalt sorgt man in deutschland und macht den wagen so voll, dass mann die eingeschweißten schnitzel als kissen benutzt und da wir hier unter anglern sind, fahren einige durch die guten informationen die sie hier bekommen,|supergri mit 600 fische und mehr nach hause. Jetzt muss nur noch in dk der kraftstoff im preis fallen und die der euro steigen, dann 
kann man´s hier aushalten und sich mal ein esen gönnen.
Kleidet man sich jedoch hier mit markenware ein oder kauft schuhe, dann hat er den urlaub raus, da diese ware hier sehr preiswert ist. Aber wer macht das schon und kommt ohne hose und schuhe nach dänemark :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, man hat die wahl, es muss nur von den zwei knöpfen, der richtige knopf gedrückt werden. Habe schon erlebt, dass einige den knopf für die spende gedrückt haben und an der kasse sich wunderten, dass sie kein geld bekamen. |supergri Mit schwund ist zu rechnen, wenn man analphabet ist, jedenfalls haben sie was gutes getan.
> Wenn ich nach flensburg fahre habe ich drei müllsäcke voll mit flaschen und blockiere eine stunde den automaten - wie ein penner, der sie sammelt. So ist es halt in einer wegwerfgesellschaft. Heute habe ich noch 6 volle flaschen bekommen, da kein platz mehr im wagen war. :q
> 
> @ Jürgen
> ...


 


@Otto,#h

man merkt dass du dir selbst kein Bier kaufst.Geh in einen
Supermarkt und kaufe eine Flasche Bier selbst.
Dann wirst du merken,dass eine 0,33er Pulle teurer ist als
bei uns eine 0,5er.

Was das Warvik Bier anbelangt:
Du scheinst ja selbst nicht von dem Zeug überzeugt zu sein,
da du nur *eine* Flasche mitbringst.|kopfkrat
Un d was das Jammern mit der Zuckersteuer betrifft,soweit
mir bekannt ist,bekommt ihr doch die neue Kauleiste vom
Staat bezahlt,oder liege ich da falsch?#c


P.S.
Selbst die Feuerzeuge scheinen ja in DK sehr teuer zu sein,nach Besuchen bestimmter Leute ist mein Vorrat immer
sehr geschrumpft.


----------



## babsi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Moin, moin,

was die Kauleiste angeht: Man bekommt in DK keine Øre für Zahnbehandlungen. Darum fahren viele Dänen ins Ausland, um sich die Kauleiste reparieren zu lassen. Es sei denn, man hat eine teure Versicherung abgeschlossen. Ansonsten bekommt man hier als Däne, oder auch als Ausländer, wenn man in DK einen festen Wohnsitz hat, eine gute Krankenversorgung.
Zum Bier folgendes: Ich habe mir heute mal das halbe Kilo
Werbung aus dem Briefkasten angesehen. Die Firmen Bilka und Føtex bieten Carlsberg/Tuborg 30 Flaschen für 90 Kronen
(ca. 12 Euro ) an. Superbrugsen für 100 Kronen.
Diese Angebote sind auch nicht einmalig, sondern oft.
Man darf selbstverständlich nicht im Kiosk, oder Laden direkt im Ferienhausgebiet gehen. Ist doch klar, daß dort die Preise
höher sind. Man sollte schon einen kleinen Ausflug ins nächste Städtchen machen, oder sich kurz vor der Abreise im Net nach den Preisen erkundigen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> was die Kauleiste angeht: Man bekommt in DK keine Øre für Zahnbehandlungen. Darum fahren viele Dänen ins Ausland, um sich die Kauleiste reparieren zu lassen. Es sei denn, man hat eine teure Versicherung abgeschlossen. Ansonsten bekommt man hier als Däne, oder auch als Ausländer, wenn man in DK einen festen Wohnsitz hat, eine gute Krankenversorgung.
> Zum Bier folgendes: Ich habe mir heute mal das halbe Kilo
> ...


 

Der genannte Preis ist natürlich stark.
Um welche Flaschengroße handelt es sich? Vermutlich um
die üblichen 0,33?
In HS habe ich noch nie eine 0,33er Flasche unter 4,95 DKR
bekommen.


----------



## babsi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der genannte Preis ist natürlich stark.
> Um welche Flaschengroße handelt es sich? Vermutlich um
> die üblichen 0,33?
> In HS habe ich noch nie eine 0,33er Flasche unter 4,95 DKR
> bekommen.


 
ja, 0,33er


----------



## onyx134 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Okay, bierfachleute sind wir jetzt schon mal  brauch ich schon mal den Fred nicht aufmachen 
Ich hol mir Kronen und fertig...


----------



## LAC (29. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen, du hast recht ich trinke kaum Bier und habe mir im leben kaum flaschen gekauft. Jedoch bekommen wir oft beim abreisetag volle dosen aber auch andere fressalien geschenkt, da sie diesen platz für die fische benötigen.|supergri Sie machen es aus mitleid, da sie wissen, dass alles hier so teuer ist, deshalb haben sie in deutschland für den dk urlaub billig eingekauft und gehamstert. #q
Jürgen, zum glück ist mein blick nicht getrübt vom bier und ich kann die preise noch lesen - problem ist, ich behalte mir nur das im kopf, was ich will und über die pierpreise mache ich mir nicht diese gedanken wie beim benzin. Inge jedoch ist bestens imformiert, da wir wöchentlich mit reklame und sonderangeboten überschüttet werden und sie diese kreuz und quer liest - es ist halt ihre fachliteratur |supergri und sie berichtet mir dann, wo wir was günstig kaufen können.

Es hat vorteile, da ich mich nicht mit dem ganzen plunder befassen muss, jedoch kann ich sagen, dass die ferienregion am holmslandklitt sehr teuer ist, über die hohen preise in den anglergeschäften wird hier ja auch gepostet. In esbjerg oder nr. nebel bzw. in anderen städten, kann man preiswerter einkaufen.
Wobei inge, im supermarkt in hvide sande geräucherte lachsscheiben ganz preiswert gekauft hat - sie hat zugeschlagen und alle pakete gekauft. Hat sicherlich damit etwas zu tun, dass die leute die gerne fisch essen bzw. angeln, zur familie sagen: es wird kein fisch gekauft auch kein lachs, ich fange sie.|supergri
Dieses mit dem sonderangebot, kommt des öfteren hier vor, da in großen mengen eingekauft wird und ihre rechnung nicht aufging, da die ware nicht verkauft wird und in den nächsten tagen das verfalldatum ansteht.  Gerade jetzt, wo die saison etwas ausklingt - sieht man es oft.

Zurück zum bier, werde dir drei flaschen mitbringen.

Betreffen der sondersteuer in dk, auf zucker sowie alkohol. Der staat ist für das gesundhetswesen zuständig und zahlt halt die kosten, wenn man krank ist. 
Wer viel zucker frisst oder alkohol säuft und später nicht mehr richtig sprechen kann und dann zum arzt geht, damit er er durch ärztliche hilfe oder was auch immer,  wieder am leben teilnehmen kann, fallen bei harten fällen erhelblich staatskosten an. Die zum teil die prerson selbst bezahlt hat, durch den überhöhten genuss d.h. die steuern. Zum teil ist es  eigenes verschulden, dass sprachschwiergigkeiten oder beim alkohl, sein verstand verändert hat bzw. verloren gegangen ist.  
Da muss doch geholfen werden, damit diese personen am leben wieder teilnehemn und die preiswerten preise finden und beim bier, nicht gleich das regal umwerfen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen, du hast recht ich trinke kaum Bier und habe mir im leben kaum flaschen gekauft. Jedoch bekommen wir oft beim abreisetag volle dosen aber auch andere fressalien geschenkt, da sie diesen platz für die fische benötigen.|supergri Sie machen es aus mitleid, da sie wissen, dass alles hier so teuer ist, deshalb haben sie in deutschland für den dk urlaub billig eingekauft und gehamstert. #q
> Jürgen, zum glück ist mein blick nicht getrübt vom bier und ich kann die preise noch lesen - problem ist, ich behalte mir nur das im kopf, was ich will und über die pierpreise mache ich mir nicht diese gedanken wie beim benzin. Inge jedoch ist bestens imformiert, da wir wöchentlich mit reklame und sonderangeboten überschüttet werden und sie diese kreuz und quer liest - es ist halt ihre fachliteratur |supergri und sie berichtet mir dann, wo wir was günstig kaufen können.
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

da fällt mir doch ganz zufällig ein Name ein.
Lässt sich vor-und rückwärts gleich lautend lesen.:q


----------



## LAC (29. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> da fällt mir doch ganz zufällig ein Name ein.
> Lässt sich vor-und rückwärts gleich lautend lesen.:q



@ Jürgen, 
dieses glaube ich dir, ich werde in den nächsten tagen am leben wieder teilnehmen und es genießen, bin in solingen und düsseldorf und genieße dann das treiben in der altstadt und die reibekuchen - die kennt man hier auch nicht, obwohl es ein kartoffelland ist. 
Da fällt mir ein lied ein, von einer dänischen gesangsgruppe die von der westküste kommt - genauer hier aus der gegend.  Spar 2 ist ihr name. Im namen ist schon das wort "spar" und "2" angesagt. Ein sparprogramm, zwei sachen - dicke brüste und kartoffeln - werden hier angesagt, damit muss man leben  |supergri Wenn dann noch bier dazu kommt, glaubt manch einer er würde genußvoll nach der party zwischen zwei dicken kartoffeln liegen und wenn die normalität eintritt - stellt er fest, das er mit der nase im kartoffelfeld liegt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxgX4CaoIE8&feature=related
War ein hit hier in der gegend , etwa wie zoff aus iserlohn mit sauerland, gesungen hat.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAi7qJQELvQ


----------



## Rohmann (29. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Hallo
Da wo ich war, rund um den Ringköbingfjord haben die wirklich fast überall Euros genommen. Sogar die Tankautomaten konnten mit Euroscheinen gefüttert werden.
Viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## LAC (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



Rohmann schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da wo ich war, rund um den Ringköbingfjord haben die wirklich fast überall Euros genommen. Sogar die Tankautomaten konnten mit Euroscheinen gefüttert werden.
> Viel Spaß im Urlaub




Rohmann, die tankautomaten können mit dänischen kronen und einige sogar mit euro gefüttern werden, oft sind sie gierig und schlucken sie sogar  - es kommt aber auch nichts raus - deshalb meide ich diese automaten.


----------



## anschmu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Rohmann, die tankautomaten können mit dänischen kronen und einige sogar mit euro gefüttern werden, oft sind sie gierig und schlucken sie sogar  - es kommt aber auch nichts raus - deshalb meide ich diese automaten.



Ist mir auch schon passiert ! Habe aber nach briefkontakt das Geld  umgehend überwiesen bekommen - hat natürlich alles in allem 14 tage gedauert ! Seitdem meide ich diese Anlagen auch - gibt immer noch andere Tankstellen wo der Kundenkontakt noch gepflegt wird  ! #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert ! Habe aber nach briefkontakt das Geld umgehend überwiesen bekommen - hat natürlich alles in allem 14 tage gedauert ! Seitdem meide ich diese Anlagen auch - *gibt immer noch andere Tankstellen wo der Kundenkontakt noch gepflegt wird ! #h*






Von Söndervig bis Nymindegab jedenfalls keine.:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

hatte auf meiner letzten kudder tour auch probleme mit tanken.
bin aus hs los und wollte auf der autobahn tanken weil auch kippen brauchte.
tanke vor kolding  ( ab wegen shop ) rauf , stopf meine visa rein und automat sacht nöööö #q
karte nr 2 nööööö #q#q#q|krach:
hmm noch sprit für gut 100 km drinn , also weiter zur nächsten . karte rein , juhu es ging .
aber war nicht mehr viel sprit in.
kippen hatte ich an tanke nr1 noch mit restkronen mitgenommen.
karten gingen in tanke 1 im shop auch nicht #q   |gr: sonst hätte ich  da auch voll gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> hatte auf meiner letzten kudder tour auch probleme mit tanken.
> bin aus hs los und wollte auf der autobahn tanken weil auch kippen brauchte.
> tanke vor kolding ( ab wegen shop ) rauf ,* stopf meine visa rein und automat sacht nöööö #q*
> *karte nr 2 nööööö #q#q#q|krach:*
> ...


 



Der Automat prüft vor Freigabe ja auch den Kontostand.:q


----------



## anschmu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Von Söndervig bis Nymindegab jedenfalls keine.:m



Norre Nebel und Ringkoping|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der Automat prüft vor Freigabe ja auch den Kontostand.:q


 
haha |krach: bei automat 2 ging ja |bla:.

meine karten sind immer im plus |bigeyes

das bier wird immer teurer für dich :q .........#6


----------



## LAC (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

@ Quappie
so wie ich sehe, fehlen einige wörter in deinen sätzen - das zeigt nervosität an |supergri - ich glaube du lügst mit der visa karte, du wolltest dich nur melden und etwas berichten.
Ich habe es zweimal lesen müssen, dachte erst bei mir im kopf würden sich die 12 bier bemerkbar machen.|supergri wobei ich es nicht ausschließen will - ich kippe rauchen jetzt und bier schütte rein:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Quappie
> so wie ich sehe, fehlen einige wörter in deinen sätzen - das zeigt nervosität an |supergri - ich glaube du lügst mit der visa karte, du wolltest dich nur melden und etwas berichten.
> Ich habe es zweimal lesen müssen, dachte erst bei mir im kopf würden sich die 12 bier bemerkbar machen.|supergri wobei ich es nicht ausschließen will - ich kippe rauchen jetzt und bier schütte rein:vik:


 
nee otto kein scherz #c die visa ging nicht und bank karte auch nicht! 
wenn das nicht glaubst , kannst meine visa nächstes mal anschauen!
nervös bin ich nie , es sei denn eine deiner töchter ist in der nähe :q


----------



## LAC (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nee otto kein scherz #c die visa ging nicht und bank karte auch nicht!
> wenn das nicht glaubst , kannst meine visa nächstes mal anschauen!
> nervös bin ich nie , es sei denn eine deiner töchter ist in der nähe :q



Quappie, es war ein kleiner scherz, nervös naja, aber unruhig und ganz schön spritzig - da du die töchter im kopfe hast - leider sind es nicht meine, sonst würde ich sie dir schenken. Es würde nicht gut gehen, sie sehen zwar gut aus, jedoch sind sie für dich zu alt und mit anglen haben sie nichts am hut, sie schweben in musikregionen
Hier mal ein foto   http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1038935803&ref=ts#!/profile.php?id=1097536619
damit du gut schlafen kannst


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Quappie, es war ein kleiner scherz, nervös naja, aber unruhig und ganz schön spritzig - da du die töchter im kopfe hast - leider sind es nicht meine, sonst würde ich sie dir schenken. Es würde nicht gut gehen, sie sehen zwar gut aus, jedoch sind sie für dich zu alt und mit anglen haben sie nichts am hut, sie schweben in musikregionen
> Hier mal ein foto http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1038935803&ref=ts#!/profile.php?id=1097536619
> damit du gut schlafen kannst


 
otto ich liebe musik . und zu alt , mhh na gut in 3 jahren bin ich auch 40 .
mir reicht ja auch eine :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



anschmu schrieb:


> Norre Nebel und Ringkoping|wavey:


 




Richtig,:m

liegen aber über 50 Km und über 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit dazwischen.


----------



## anschmu (31. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Richtig,:m
> 
> liegen aber über 50 Km und über 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit dazwischen.



Richtig ! Aber man fährt ja im Urlaub so ein bischen durch die Gegend ! Auch von Angelteich zu Angelteich und kommt dann schon an einigen Tankstellen vorbei ! Ich fahre ja den Tank nicht so leer , das ich die letzten 1oo m schieben muß ! :vik:


----------



## Costas (31. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



anschmu schrieb:


> Richtig ! Aber man fährt ja im Urlaub so ein bischen durch die Gegend ! Auch von Angelteich zu Angelteich und kommt dann schon an einigen Tankstellen vorbei ! Ich fahre ja den Tank nicht so leer , das ich die letzten 1oo m schieben muß ! :vik:



In Tarm gibt es auch eine und zwar 1000 m südlich der Skjern Au. Nur zur Info, um die Liste der Tankstellen mit Bedienung zu vervollständigen.


----------



## LAC (31. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Richtig,:m
> 
> liegen aber über 50 Km und über 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit dazwischen.



Jürgen, das ist noch wenig in einigen gegenden - biegst du in den abendstunden hinter der grenze von der autobahn in richtung ribe, kommt keine tankstelle mehr bis nr. nebel - die geöffnet bzw. einen auomaten hat - wenn du nach navi fährst - vor varde die 11 nimmst und über kvong geleitet wirst. Es sind etwa 130 km - nun kann man unterwegs zwar tanken, jedoch muss man die strasse verlassen - wer kennt sich denn da aus ?
Selbst die dänen kenne sie nuicht, es sind nur die, die auch ständig unterwegs sind - das sind die wenigsten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, das ist noch wenig in einigen gegenden - biegst du in den abendstunden hinter der grenze von der autobahn in richtung ribe, kommt keine tankstelle mehr bis nr. nebel - die geöffnet bzw. einen auomaten hat - wenn du nach navi fährst - vor varde die 11 nimmst und über kvong geleitet wirst. Es sind etwa 130 km - nun kann man unterwegs zwar tanken, jedoch muss man die strasse verlassen - wer kennt sich denn da aus ?
> Selbst die dänen kenne sie nuicht, es sind nur die, die auch ständig unterwegs sind - das sind die wenigsten.


 

Otto,#h

ist mir schon klar.Aber ein Verantwortungsbewusster Auto-
fahrer fährt ja seinen Tank ohnehin nicht so weit runter.
Daher ist es ja kein Problem.


----------



## LAC (1. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> ist mir schon klar.Aber ein Verantwortungsbewusster Auto-
> fahrer fährt ja seinen Tank ohnehin nicht so weit runter.
> Daher ist es ja kein Problem.



Richtig Jürgen, wobei die situation bei geschäftswagen etwas anders ist, da versucht jeder im lande zu tanken, dann kann die mehrwertsteuer abgesetzt werden - sonst nur der betrag. 
Ich habe noch nicht den wagen bis zum letzten tropfen gefahren, dann treten die probleme erst auf - oder man schiebt ihn :q preiswerter kommt man mit dem Wagen nicht zum ziel.


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Euro geben und Kronen bekommen...so ist der Stand der Dinge vom letzten Jahr wo ich dort war..


----------



## LAC (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



raxrue schrieb:


> Euro geben und Kronen bekommen...so ist der Stand der Dinge vom letzten Jahr wo ich dort war..



Das ist ja nicht schlecht, dann werden die euro länder ja bevorzugt behandelt in dänemark - da haben die dänen es schlechter im ausland d.h. in den eu ländern.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht schlecht, dann werden die euro länder ja bevorzugt behandelt in dänemark - da haben die dänen es schlechter im ausland d.h. in den eu ländern.|supergri


 


Sind sie selbst Schuld.:m


----------



## LAC (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Jürgen, 
richtig, bei der volksabstimmung stand es auf der kippe - betreffend des euros - man wartete nur noch auf das ergebnis der faroe islands, die dagegen gestimmt haben, gesamtwirtschaftlich gesehen ist es nicht das beste, wobei die kleinen geschäfte duch den tausch ein gewinn machen - auch wenn sie einen guten kurs geben - wobei die währung kronen ja nicht schlecht ist, da es ja kein spielgeld ist, wie es einige länder haben, da kann ich ein lied von singen. 1972 war ich auf den bahamas, der US doller stand bei etwa 4 DM. Die inselgruppe hatte auch ein währung bahamas dollars  wurde im lande gehandelt wie der US dollar- schöne farbige scheine mit reichlich korallenfische drauf. Einige scheine habe ich mit nach deutschland genommen und wollte sie umtauschen bei der bank - da sagte man zu mir ich hätte spielgeld was international nichts wert ist.
Das ist ja in dänemark nicht der fall, denn die krone ist härter als der krupp stahl.
Jürgen, gestern in den nachrichten wurde durchgegeben, dass carlsberg speziell ein frauenbier jetzt braut - für flaschenkinder nicht schlecht.:#2:


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> richtig, bei der volksabstimmung stand es auf der kippe - betreffend des euros - man wartete nur noch auf das ergebnis der faroe islands, die dagegen gestimmt haben, gesamtwirtschaftlich gesehen ist es nicht das beste, wobei die kleinen geschäfte duch den tausch ein gewinn machen - auch wenn sie einen guten kurs geben - wobei die währung kronen ja nicht schlecht ist, da es ja kein spielgeld ist, wie es einige länder haben, da kann ich ein lied von singen. 1972 war ich auf den bahamas, der US doller stand bei etwa 4 DM. Die inselgruppe hatte auch ein währung bahamas dollars wurde im lande gehandelt wie der US dollar- schöne farbige scheine mit reichlich korallenfische drauf. Einige scheine habe ich mit nach deutschland genommen und wollte sie umtauschen bei der bank - da sagte man zu mir ich hätte spielgeld was international nichts wert ist.
> Das ist ja in dänemark nicht der fall, denn die krone ist härter als der krupp stahl.
> Jürgen, gestern in den nachrichten wurde durchgegeben,* dass carlsberg speziell ein frauenbier jetzt braut *- für flaschenkinder nicht schlecht.:#2:


 

@ Otto,#h

da fällt mir doch so auf die Schnelle eine Testkandidaitin ein.
Dir auch?:q


----------



## LAC (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> da fällt mir doch so auf die Schnelle eine Testkandidaitin ein.
> Dir auch?:q



Ich muss passen - mir nicht!


----------



## AAlfänger (4. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Moin,moin
irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es hier eine Laberei wird, die keinen interessiert und vollkommen an der Fragestellung des Themenstarters vorbeigeht. Hier ist doch schon ein Thread, wo nur Privates ausgetauscht wird und was die wenigsten interessiert!
mit freundlichen Gruß
AAlfänger;+#c


----------



## anschmu (4. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es hier eine Laberei wird, die keinen interessiert und vollkommen an der Fragestellung des Themenstarters vorbeigeht. Hier ist doch schon ein Thread, wo nur Privates ausgetauscht wird und was die wenigsten interessiert!
> mit freundlichen Gruß
> AAlfänger;+#c



Moin ! Ich glaube die Fragen des Themenstarters sind alle beantwortet , da kann man auch mal etwas Privates einfließen lassen ! Was ich bemängeln möchte ist ,daß jeder zurzeit , für alle möglichen Fragen ein neues Thema eröffnet , ohne mal in den Hauptthemen nachzulesen , geschwiege denn mal etwas zu blättern ! Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl , das in Deutschland nur noch jeder 2. lesen kann - und jeder 3. schreiben oder war das andersrum ? :m


----------



## LAC (4. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es hier eine Laberei wird, die keinen interessiert und vollkommen an der Fragestellung des Themenstarters vorbeigeht. Hier ist doch schon ein Thread, wo nur Privates ausgetauscht wird und was die wenigsten interessiert!
> mit freundlichen Gruß
> AAlfänger;+#c



@ aalfänger, sehe es doch nicht so verkniffen, hier posten bordies, was sie so alles erlebt haben, wenn´s ums geld geht - dazu gehöre ich auch. Eine antwort hätte genügt um die gestellte frage zu beantworten  - da es angebracht ist, dass man immer in dem land, wo man sich befindet, die landeswährung in der tasche haben soll, dann kommt man weiter. Visakarten und euros sagt zwar aus, dass er eine karte und geld hat - nimmt jedoch nicht jeder an.
Eine auflistung, wo man denn überall mit diesem fremdgeld oder karte in dänemark zahlen kann, ist ja nicht möglich, da der laden und die region eine rolle spielt. Ich kenne läden, da kennen sie noch nicht mal den kurs. Und einige kennen ihn, auch die scheine und durchleuchten jeden, da man ihnen schon einen falschen untergejubelt hat.  Es ist ein entgegenkommen, für die, die zu faul waren sich genügend dänische kronen bei einer bank zu holen.  
Jedenfalls hat er erfahren, dass er auch diese verlieren kann an den automaten der sb tankstellen. d.h. wenn er sich nicht meldet - das machen natürlich alle :q weil sie ja dänemark bestens kennen. 
Überigens, :mdass von carlsberg neue frauenbier, ist erst seit vier tagen bekannt |supergri kenne nur den dänischen  preis - nicht in euro, da der kurs sich täglich verändert.


----------



## AAlfänger (5. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Hallo Otto,
ich bin der letzte, der das verkniffen sieht! Bloß meiner Meinung nach reicht es doch, wenn ihr eure Kommentare beim Hvide Sande Thread austauscht. Ich gebe auch gerne zu, das ich ein eifriger Leser der Seite bin und mich auch amüsiere dabei! Aber dafür reicht doch ein Thread?
Nichts für ungut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jürgen


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2011)

*AW: Dänemark-Kenner bitte lesen!!!*

Nach 7 Seiten dürfte dass Thema damit auch ausreichend diskutiert sein  :m


----------

